# Real or Fake?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Any one know if this is real? If it is, I want to hunt one...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

gonna have to say fake, reminds me a lot of the last one! 
http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/hogzilla.asp


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

looks like it was actually taken in turkey in 2005.

http://www.hcnonline.com/articles/2009/ ... og0304.txt


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

It's probably real, but the guy looks like he is sitting 6 miles behind the animal! :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Isn't that the guy off from M.A.S.H? :mrgreen:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Isn't that the guy off from M.A.S.H? :mrgreen:


LOL! That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This hog was on Monster Quest. It is a real beast. There was another that was killed down south that was bigger but was a ferrel hog. This one is a Russian boar.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Real of fake i like them all.. If you can't grow real ones then buy fake ones.


----------

